# sewing machines



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

Hi just wondering what brand sewing machine do you have? and do you like it? HB is thinking about buying me a new one and he has been looking at the brother cs-6000i. Was wondering if anybody knows if this is a good machine. I've looked at it looks nice but one never knows..thanks brenda


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

I had a Kenmore for 10+ years....was a great basic machine! I got a EuroPro about 3 years ago and I L*O*V*E it! I actually ordered it from QVC or HSN....one of those home shopping deals from TV. It was alot more than I usually pay for ANYTHING (was about 500.00) but it is SUCH a nice machine. 

My next purchase will be a serger....I so want one (have for a long time!). But my sewing machine also has some really nice overlocking/overcasting stitches on it. Plus it does some embroidery, etc. A bit more fancy shmancy than my old machine, but works great. Plus it's an all metal machine so it's much quieter than my old one.

Good luck getting your new machine!!! Very exciting!!!

 
Shawna


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've heard/read good reviews of that brother 6000i. For someone that does not sew alot to begin with.

I've heard that Europro has much difficulty getting customer support and parts should there ever be a problem. 

Me - I'm almost straight Janome brand on my sewing machines. I do have one Brother NX600, got it after trying a BabyLock Xscape 3/4 sized machine and could not get use to the feel of it.

But I swear by my Janomes'
Jem 661
Jem 760
4623LE
6500P
300E
and coverstitch 1000

I've had and given Janome MemoryCraft 6000 (daughter still using it 1987 model), Jem 660 (friend has it after I used it 3 years), MemoryCraft 8000 - traded in on the 300E.

Angie


I


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

I am a Bernina girl and come from a family of Bernina gals.... just our favorite! There are pros and cons to all machines of course, but I tend to feel that with sewing machines, the more you spend the better. I would definitely not get a cheepy! Good luck with your quest!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It would also be good to buy from a reputable dealer in your area, so if there are problems you'd have someone to go to. Walmart is not ususually recommended for sewing machines. 

But 

http://sewing.patternreview.com/

is a great site, and has a section where members have reviews sewing machines so you can get a feel for what you are looking at.

Also, don't rule out a good used machine. The one my daughter has now was bought when it was traded in, so I bought it when it was 2 years old.

Angie


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Also, don't rule out a good used machine. The one my daughter has now was bought when it was traded in, so I bought it when it was 2 years old.


I totally agree!! My machine is the Bernina 930 that was a hand-me-down from my mother. It is fantastic and probably about 20 years old now! 

Ebay is great too if you can't find a good used one locally!

Good luck!


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

Shawna said:


> I had a Kenmore for 10+ years....was a great basic machine! I got a EuroPro about 3 years ago and I L*O*V*E it! I actually ordered it from QVC or HSN....one of those home shopping deals from TV. It was alot more than I usually pay for ANYTHING (was about 500.00) but it is SUCH a nice machine.
> 
> My next purchase will be a serger....I so want one (have for a long time!). But my sewing machine also has some really nice overlocking/overcasting stitches on it. Plus it does some embroidery, etc. A bit more fancy shmancy than my old machine, but works great. Plus it's an all metal machine so it's much quieter than my old one.
> 
> ...


I have a kenmore half worn out now! brenda


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I bought a new Babylock Quilters Choice ......AND LOVE IT !!!!! auto needle threader/cutter....wider to get a quilt under........lcd screen.......


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I am a long timer clothes sewer and machine quilter and have had more sewing machines than I can remember. Right now I am sewing on a *Viking Husqvarna Lily*. Bought it new about 7 years ago. I am very happy with it. I have a low end model, not many fancy stiches on it, about 30 actually. This is the first computerized machine I have had. What I was looking for was the needle up, needle down option, which is a GREAT option I highly recommend.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It very much depends on what you are going to do with it an how much you sew.

I have a basic Bernina, nine stitches, that I've had and used for 25 years. 

I have a BabyLock that does all the embroidery stuff, but I find I don't use the bells and whistles. I mainly use that one for piecing quilts. I like the push button operations.

I have a new Viking that has the free motion quilting attachment. It's a good machine, too.


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a Janome MC 3000. It has a few decorative stitches, several which are good for quilting. I also got the quilting tools set, which has a walking foot and a 1/4 inch seam foot, which I love. I've had it just over a year now and am really enjoying it. It has just enough features that I can grow into it a bit, and so far is a steady workhorse.

I second the recommendation to go to a dealer at least for information gathering. Machines had changed a lot since my old one was built (1970s LOL) and I didn't even know what the features were for. You can also tell them what type of sewing you do, and that will help narrow things down.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a Viking E. I bought it five years ago. The only problem is getting a 1/4 inch seam on it. They may have corrected this, I don't know. The machine is a workhorse. I recently bought myself a Pfaff, which I love. It was on sale, or I never would have spent the money- Pfaffs tend to be expensive. I can get a perfect 1/4" seam with it, and is another workhorse.


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

I would like to thank everybody that replied to this thread.. I'm so confused :shrug: now. But I still think my wallet can only afford a brothers. It has fancy stitches all I would need is a gather foot I will have to get one of those. I have a kenmore now with a few stithes like zigzag and bottonhole attachment that is about it. I make aprons so I would like something alittle different.. Thanks again..brenda


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Brenda, why not look at some of the high end brands, for a used model? You'll get a much better machine, perhaps not with all the bells and whistles, but the older basic machines are true workhorses.

I guess it depends on what you want to do of course. I don't have any idea of the price range of the model you mentioned, but I would definitely compare it to used models of other brands.


----------



## Tareesa (Oct 16, 2006)

I have many sewing machines, but my favorite is my Brother NX-400. It runs quietly, and can really run through the thick stuff as well. I have used it to machine quilt, and I even used it to make a thick terry cloth robe, including hems, on it. 

I have a newer cheapy Singer, of which I will never buy another one! I also have an old Kenmore that my mom bought new in 1976 and I learned to sew on. And then there is the old Singer treadle featherweight. I haven't actually had a chance to try it. It needs some tuning first, it has sat for a few years.


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

CJ about the higher end machines I know what your saying but I live in a very remote place in Maine and there is only one place that sells used and new I went there after a long drive got lousy service .. So thats the end of that. 
On the brother I'm looking at the cost is around 185.00 ..
Blessing brenda


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi again Brenda!

Here's a site that has presser-feet. I think it's got just about anything and everything!

allbrands 

Don't be confused!!! If a Brother is what your wallet'll take and it has the functions you need, then get that!  You can always get other feet for your machine, so don't let that be a drawback for you (like if it doens't come with a gathering foot).

Good luck!!! Let us know what you get!!! It's so exciting to get a new machine :dance: 

Shawna


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Heavens - I agree with "don't not get a machine cause you need ot purcahse another presser foot". Even with my expensive machines, I've still had to purchase the ruffler, and gathering, feet. All except the 6500 came with 2 to 6 presser feet, and fortunately if I purchase a foot - it fits on all the machines since they are same manufacturer.

And I've seen pretty good reviews for that 6000i by Brother. Even by people that have the Vikings and BabyLock (they buy the 6000i to take to classes and such.)

Angie


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Yes, Brother makes some economy model machines, but they make higher end models also. They didn't get to be the largest sewing machine manufacturer in the world by making junk. Try the machine first. Take your own cloth samples with you and try the hardest to sew materials you have. You can get a Brother that will last you and your heirs all their lives.


----------

